
Google's mini radar can identify virtually any object - danielmorozoff
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/09/google-project-soli-used-to-identify-objects/
======
benmcnelly
As augmented reality takes of, and machine learning databases gather tons of
data with the help of mini radar and devices like project tango, computer
sensing is really going to far surpass human bounds faster than we realize or
have plans for.

I am excited and terrified. I want my little robots I build to be able to
sense and navigate and autonomously live around me, but I don't want little
NSA roaches all over my house. Like most things we will have to take the good
with the bad I guess.

